# Favorite Movement in all of Bruckner



## bz3

Which is it? Please indicate your choice if you chose other.


----------



## hpowders

I'm not a Bruckner fanatic, but why are some terrific Bruckner movements missing from the poll, such as Bruckner 7, movement 4; Bruckner 8, movement 1?

So I guess it's "others" for me.

But I do acknowledge the greatness of Bruckner 7, movement 1.

So I couldn't vote. Torn between "others" and movement 1, symphony 7.


----------



## Bettina

Other: Symphony 6, movement 4. I particularly enjoy the beginning of this movement, which opens with a haunting modal melody. The triumphant coda is fantastic also!


----------



## hpowders

The slow movement of Symphony 6 is one of Bruckner's greatest adagios, IMO, very moving.


----------



## Art Rock

I don't like focusing on single movements instead of the complete symphonies, but if I had to chose one, the 3d movement of the 9th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I think the one movement which constantly gets me is the 1st movement of the 4th symphony. There's a moment of transcendence right before the recap that takes me out of this mortal coil, especially in Tinter's and Jochum's Berlin Symphony recordings.


----------



## bz3

hpowders said:


> I'm not a Bruckner fanatic, but why are some terrific Bruckner movements missing from the poll, such as Bruckner 7, movement 4; Bruckner 8, movement 1?


Because I was limited to 15 and I wanted to get a decent representation from the 4th symphony on so I chose what I think are, generally, the more popular movements, though I could be wrong.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Definitely the 1st movement, "Feierlich, Misterioso", of the 9th symphony. Majestic, mysterious, powerful, and grand! It's probably a top 5 favorite movement of any composer, period.


----------



## Tchaikov6

I chose other for the third movement of the seventh. I'm not into Bruckner that much, but the seventh symphony is great.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

As a Bruckner-and-Wagner fanatic, I have two things to say:

1. I like symphonies 4 and 9 a lot, but if I get to choose only one, my vote goes to symphony 7 movement 2.
2. Where the heck is symphony No. 3?


----------



## Heck148

Tchaikov6 said:


> I chose other for the third movement of the seventh. I'm not into Bruckner that much, but the seventh symphony is great.


Yeh, I'd probably go for Sym #7/III....great scherzo


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> As a Bruckner-and-Wagner fanatic, I have two things to say:
> 
> 1. I like symphonies 4 and 9 a lot, but if I get to choose only one, my vote goes to symphony 7 movement 2.
> 2. Where the heck is symphony No. 3?


As a non-Bruckner fanatic, the Third is my favorite Bruckner symphony, ESPECIALLY in the magnificent performance of it by Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> I don't like focusing on single movements instead of the complete symphonies, but if I had to chose one, the 3d movement of the 9th.


I will go with this, so no vote.


----------



## DeepR

I have yet to listen to half of his symphonies but for now I choose 3rd movement of the 8th. Beautiful themes, wonderful structure and the most glorious climax. One of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The exquisite and glorious second movement adagio from my favorite Bruckner symphony---the Seventh.


----------



## Heck148

Haydn67 said:


> The exquisite and glorious second movement adagio from my favorite Bruckner symphony---the Seventh.


Sym #7/II is one of the greatest of all Adagios - long song, building to incredible climax, really perfect...a real test of Conductor/orchestra ability, to gauge the climax just right...can't shoot your wad too early


----------



## tdc

The first movement of Symphony 9 is perhaps my favorite, but I don't want to vote for it because that would seem to imply that the work is downhill after the first movement, which is not the case.


----------



## chill782002

tdc said:


> The first movement of Symphony 9 is perhaps my favorite, but I don't want to vote for it because that would seem to imply that the work is downhill after the first movement, which is not the case.


I would have to agree with this, the first movement of the 9th is utter genius. Alternately gripping and beautiful. Can't choose between Furtwangler's 1944 live performance with the BPO, von Karajan's 1966 studio performance with the BPO and Wand's 1979 live performance with the Stuttgart RSO. I wasn't too taken with Klemperer's 1962 studio performance with the Philharmonia Orchestra though, I thought it sounded rather awkward and disjointed. Can you please recommend any other recordings that you rate highly?


----------



## Heck148

chill782002 said:


> I would have to agree with this, the first movement of the 9th is utter genius. ..... Can you please recommend any other recordings that you rate highly?


Solti/CSO
Walter/ColSO
von Matacic/CzPO
Giulini/CSO


----------



## chill782002

Heck148 said:


> Solti/CSO
> Walter/ColSO
> von Matacic/CzPO
> Giulini/CSO


Thank you very much, I'll check those out.


----------



## Orfeo

I voted for the third movement of Bruckner's Eighth Symphony, although, the close runner-ups are:

First movement of Symphony no. III (original version),
First and third movements of Symphony no. IV,
First and last movements of Symphony no. V,
Second movement of Symphony no. VI,
Second and last movements of Symphony no. VIII,
First movement of Symphony no. IX (yes, it is genius),
First movement of Symphony "Die Nulte"


----------



## Orfeo

chill782002 said:


> Thank you very much, I'll check those out.


I'll add, Daniel Barenboim with the Berlin Philharmonic (Teldec/Warner),
Plus, Giulini with the Vienna Philharmonic (DG), arguably the best in the catalog.
Or, Bernstein with the Vienna Philharmonic (DG).


----------



## chill782002

Orfeo said:


> I'll add, Daniel Barenboim with the Berlin Philharmonic (Teldec/Warner),
> Plus, Giulini with the Vienna Philharmonic (DG), arguably the best in the catalog.
> Or, Bernstein with the Vienna Philharmonic (DG).


Thank you so much! Some more to add to the list.


----------



## Orfeo

chill782002 said:


> Thank you so much! Some more to add to the list.


You bet........................


----------



## tdc

chill782002 said:


> Can you please recommend any other recordings that you rate highly?


So far I've most enjoyed the Jochum EMI/Dresden and I like this too:


----------



## chill782002

Thank you. That version is very nice. As for your other recommendation, Jochum is one of my favourite conductors but I wasn't so keen on his 1966 Bruckner 9th with the BPO, the ethereal parts were good but I thought the more intense parts were a little clunky. I'll try his recording with the Dresden.


----------



## Granate

I won't vote if all the movements are not here but evetually I will post my favourite in a message.


----------



## pokeefe0001

Unfortunately, most Bruckner symphonies exist in multiple versions. Which "Symphony 8: 4th Movement", for instance. The one I grew up with 55 years ago seems to no longer be in favor. (And, of course, I don't know which version it was.) Frustrating. And that is compounded by radically different interpretations. For me, some versions and interpretations of the 3rd movements of his 8th and 9th symphonies are absolutely magnificent. (Luckily, the 9th has only one version as for as I know.)


----------



## BoggyB

I daresay André Rieu would vote for 7 II.


----------



## padraic

Torn between the Finale of the 8th and the 1st movement of the 9th.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Either 3rd movement of his eighth or last movement of his fifth. As his eighth has too many different versions of the score, I choose his fifth considering originality.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I chose 4.1 but 9.2 and 8.3 were very close. That 2nd theme is one of the most beautiful things in all of music.
Oh and 6.1 also, and 7.2 ... too many


----------



## Totenfeier

The correct answer is, of course, 8:3 - but I'll also note that the Scherzo of the 6th is moving up fast on this week's My Favorite Bruckner Scherzos list (if you can imagine such a thing).


----------



## SmokeyBarnable

there are so many, very hard to choose...my favorites below, on any given day it would be one of these.

1st movement of ninth (guilini, wand...)
3rd movement of ninth (wand, wow!!)
1st movement of 8th (wand)
4th movement of ninth (letocart completion)
adagio of 6th (celi, solti)
4th movement of 4th (celi's slow version coda)
4th movement of 8th (karajan)
adagio of 7th (karajan)
1st movement of 5th (harnancourt RCO live)
first movement of 7th (tintner is god here)
first movement of 3rd (1873 version is far superior; this movement is really growing on me, the tintner version is glorious)
first movement of 2nd (only if played fast, furtwangler) 
scherzo of 9th (only if played fast) 
1st movement of 4th (still trying to find the best version of the brass chorale in the middle)
1st movement of 6th (celi, solti)
adagio of the 8th
adagio of the 2nd 
scherzo of the 1st (amiable, fun music)

I would add the credo of the mass in e minor as well, if this counts as a movement.


----------



## Merl

1st movement of the 4th for me but there are lots of other wonderful moments in Bruckner. Love Wand and Jochum for both.


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> I have yet to listen to half of his symphonies but for now I choose 3rd movement of the 8th. Beautiful themes, wonderful structure and the most glorious climax. One of my absolute favorites.


I'm going to have to add the 1st movement of the 9th.


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> I'm going to have to add the 1st movement of the 9th.


I keep listening to a specific live recording with Wand and the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin in the Lübecker Dom.
I saved it from youtube before the video disappeared. I listened to everything else I could find online, but no other version pleases me in the same way, especially in the titanic, earth shatteringly awesome coda.


----------



## Neward Thelman

There are so many favorites. Favorite, best concerto, best symphony, best boy band, best rapper, best Mitsu Lancer, best pizza, best 70's album cover, best piercings, best tattoos, best movie explosions, best movie shootout, best screen saver ---

--- and, of course, best Bruckner symphony movement


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

Tough question, just like asking a parent about their 9 kids, which child is your favorite?
But, if I am forced to surrender then my vote goes to Adagio from 8th, I have many recordings of the eight, Wand, Guilini, Karajan, Haitink, Marcus Bosch, but I always come back to that Frenchman's interpretation, Pierre Boulez, there is something special in this performance.
As for all Bruckner recordings, I prefer them recorded in resonant spaced (Cathedrals) and not in acoustically dry concert halls if at all possible, Concertgebouw would be one exception here.


----------



## Orfeo

Even though I voted for the second movement of Symphony no. VIII, I'll make a special mention for the slow movement of the Sixth.


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> I keep listening to a specific live recording with Wand and the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin in the Lübecker Dom.
> I saved it from youtube before the video disappeared. I listened to everything else I could find online, but no other version pleases me in the same way, especially in the titanic, earth shatteringly awesome coda.


Here is said live recording of the 9th if anyone is interested :tiphat:
https://app.box.com/s/7tur59c5imeknmr5xfdyqq7nwqexeinf


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Impossible for me to pick just one. There are so many special moments in all of the numbered symphonies. I could not vote on this one. Too many to consider!
Just for the sake of picking something, I really love the 2nd theme of the 2nd movement of the 5th. THOSE STRINGS...........ECHT BRUCKNER!


----------



## Blancrocher

Last minute of the 5th--especially when Celibidache milks it for all it's worth.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Last minute of the 5th--especially when Celibidache milks it for all it's worth.


That's a long, long, long wait. You can take a one credit course at Michigan and still get home in plenty of time to brace yourself for those exciting three final chords: dah...dah....DAHHHH!!! (Sometimes clipped at the last).


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> That's a long, long, long wait. You can take a one credit course at Michigan and still get home in plenty of time to brace yourself for those exciting three final chords: dah...dah....DAHHHH!!! (Sometimes clipped at the last).


Maybe he milks it for a little more than it's worth.


----------



## SmokeyBarnable

DeepR said:


> Here is said live recording of the 9th if anyone is interested :tiphat:
> https://app.box.com/s/7tur59c5imeknmr5xfdyqq7nwqexeinf


stupendous performance..wand is the master of the 9th, especially the dissonant climax of the adagio.


----------



## SmokeyBarnable

by far my favorite performance of the 5th1, 1st movement

https://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/en/bruckner-symphony-no-5


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Maybe he milks it for a little more than it's worth.


I've heard the final chord cut short, and found that disappointing after waiting almost an hour and a half.

I have two different Jochum performances: Dresden and Berlin, and will play the ending of each and see what he did with it.


----------



## Star

Scherzo 7th symphony beginning


----------



## Mad Cat

3rd of the Fourth.


----------



## ojoncas

Hard choice...

Let’s go with the 2nd Mov. of the Fifth.
I also love the 2nd of the Eighth, or finale of the seventh..


----------



## DeepR

When I listen to the first movement of the 9th I get goosebumps so many times (especially with the recording I posted earlier in this thread). And the coda, it's the icing on the cake... it's devastating, grandiose, majestic and triumphant all at the same time. I can't properly express how much I've enjoyed this piece over the last year or so. Bruckner is AWESOME.


----------



## Windham

The last four slow movements are all so great but that in the Sixth is very personal, assured, and assuring.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I didn't vote in the poll, but I'll let you all in on my choice....

I'm not saying it's the "greatest" movement in Bruckner, but it_ is _my favorite -- the third movement of Symphony No. 7, _Scherzo: Sehr Schnell_.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I can't stop listening to 9.2. Especially Guilini with VPO.


----------



## realdealblues

My favorite is still probably the Adagio of the 7th but that first movement of the 4th plays on in my head a lot as well.


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> My favorite is still probably the Adagio of the 7th but that first movement of the 4th plays on in my head a lot as well.


Popular and excellent choices, RDB. Need to start playing some more Bruckner again soon. I'm Mahlered-out.


----------



## DeepR

The Adagio of the 7th is a great, beautiful movement, but still, it simply doesn't reach the hights of the Adagio of the 8th. I know, it's a matter of taste...
I'm just more swept away by the beauty of the 8th Adagio's themes... and the entire buildup of the piece; there are some particularly divine moments during the second half, when it's building towards the climax and of course, the climax itself... and the ending.


----------



## Merl

I have a big soft spot for the first movement of Symphony 5, too.


----------

